# Eagle scores big time..



## EricD (Feb 7, 2010)

First a squirrel and then what appears to be a female Wood Duck in those Talons!!
So much action around the Eagle's nest! Eaglets stayed low today, wind was really strong!

Hard to pic a favorite so I posted them all


----------



## Sachphotography (Feb 7, 2010)

HOLY CRAP
That is some very sweet stuff!!!
I did not know they ate birds like that! The Squirrel one is the best.


----------



## Nyberg (Feb 7, 2010)

WOW, Awesome!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 7, 2010)

Incredible!


----------



## mom2eight (Feb 7, 2010)

The one where the Eagle is looking at the camera is so good.  I can barely focus on a subject that isn't moving much less a subject in flight.lol


----------



## themedicine (Feb 7, 2010)

where the hell do you live where you can get these shots! haha. Awesome job!


----------



## lelo (Feb 7, 2010)

totally awesome!!! love eagles


----------



## EricD (Feb 7, 2010)

themedicine said:


> where the hell do you live where you can get these shots! haha. Awesome job!



Winter Park Florida...found me a sweet spot!


----------



## Soocom1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Squirl is sweet.. no wonder...... and what a fantastic shot!!!


----------



## rstrick2 (Feb 8, 2010)

Eric, Great series as always.


----------



## icassell (Feb 8, 2010)

Wonderful, as usual Eric.  I love the image of the Pileated sticking his face out.


----------



## HikinMike (Feb 8, 2010)

I can't believe I missed this one. One of your best action series!


----------



## squirl033 (Feb 9, 2010)

amazing shots! that poor wood duck looked like she was still alive... i really like the one of the woodpecker peering out of the hole in the tree... terrific series!


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Feb 9, 2010)

Love the series as well Eric! But once again, i see you teasing me with only one shot of my favorite bird of prey: the Kestral


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Feb 9, 2010)

Some killer shots! :thumbup:


----------



## Talonted90 (Feb 9, 2010)

Amazing shots the ones of the bald eagle eating on the mossy branches are my favorite but they are all incredible


----------



## sedonaaz (Feb 9, 2010)

All the shots are just OK    Just kidding HOLY !@#$ GREAT STUFF!!!!


----------



## FORCFED (Feb 9, 2010)

Amazing Shoots!


----------



## PackingMyBags (Feb 9, 2010)

Great shots. Lighting and comp are spot on as well! :thumbup:

What was your setup?


----------



## wescobts (Feb 9, 2010)

Great work !! any dead squirrel is a good squirrel. :mrgreen:


----------



## transformed (Feb 9, 2010)

So I think TPF needs a new acronym. *NSFTFOH. Not safe for the faint of heart!*


----------



## Big (Feb 9, 2010)

I hate you :lmao: 
You know I'm kidding, amazing as usual! I like the 2nd to last one.


----------



## wysoczanski (Feb 10, 2010)

breathtaking or speechless...possibly both  how do you get shots like them...im jelous:lmao:


----------



## USM IS (Feb 10, 2010)

Sachphotography said:


> HOLY CRAP
> That is some very sweet stuff!!!
> I did not know they ate birds like that! The Squirrel one is the best.



Do you give lessons!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen:......Mike


----------



## Formatted (Feb 11, 2010)

Some nice shots. But the colour in a few seems off!


----------



## EricD (Feb 11, 2010)

Formatted said:


> Some nice shots. But the colour in a few seems off!



Always interested in comments.....Where do you see the color is off? Pic' Look correct on my Mac.


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks good on my pc as well...


----------



## Guido44 (Feb 11, 2010)

That's really gotta hurt - getting eaten alive. 

Uh..... at first.

Nice photos.

Dan


----------



## The Empress (Feb 11, 2010)

OMG!!!! Those shots are spectacular!! Def wall worthy!!


----------



## Hardrock (Feb 11, 2010)

Sachphotography said:


> HOLY CRAP
> That is some very sweet stuff!!!
> I did not know they ate birds like that! The Squirrel one is the best.


 


+1  absolutely AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Formatted (Feb 12, 2010)

EricD said:


> Formatted said:
> 
> 
> > Some nice shots. But the colour in a few seems off!
> ...



Eric No. 8, to me looks a-bit wrong but might just be the face, the last 3 aren't completely right on my PC either.

Once again Eric I love your work and not trying to cause trouble. Very jealous of your lens thought


----------



## WI_hntr (Feb 14, 2010)

WOW!!  Fantastic shots!!


----------



## pbelarge (Feb 21, 2010)

EricD said:


> themedicine said:
> 
> 
> > where the hell do you live where you can get these shots! haha. Awesome job!
> ...


 

I'd say!

I did not know the Bald Eagle nested that far south.

How close are you getting to the eagles, and what lens are you using?


----------



## dcoffee (Feb 28, 2010)

WOW... so amazing...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jeremy Z (Feb 28, 2010)

Did anyone else look at the eagle shot with the picked-apart carcass and think: "Pwned" ? Hehehe

Nice shots Eric. That is some seriously good sniping there. What lens(es) did you use?


----------



## EricD (Mar 1, 2010)

Jeremy Z said:


> Did anyone else look at the eagle shot with the picked-apart carcass and think: "Pwned" ? Hehehe
> 
> Nice shots Eric. That is some seriously good sniping there. What lens(es) did you use?




Thanks...Using a Nikkor 200-400MM F4 lens with a 1.4x t.c.


----------



## kdabbagh (Apr 17, 2010)

Excellent shots!


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 17, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## HoboSyke (Apr 18, 2010)

EricD said:


> Jeremy Z said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone else look at the eagle shot with the picked-apart carcass and think: "Pwned" ? Hehehe
> ...



Does that setup with the t.c. retain autofocus? Must be a bit sluggish if it does? My EF70-200 f/2.8L IS craps all over my EF400 f/5.6L in terms of AF speed and accuracy...

Very nice shots!! The hunting ones are awesome, and I really like the one of the 3 ducks on the lake.. Thanks for sharing as always......... :hug::


----------



## EricD (Apr 18, 2010)

HoboSyke said:


> EricD said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremy Z said:
> ...





Auto focus with my t.c. is just the same as if I didn't use it! Nothing sluggish for me! Auto focus is fast and locks on instantly.


----------



## cnutco (Apr 18, 2010)

Eric, Again...WOW!


----------

